# Running and Shin Pain



## Little_Shoto (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi all, to increase my stamina, I've been running approx. 2 miles every other day. I have good running shoes and I do not run on hard surfaces (concrete, asphault, etc.) ...the last two outings, I have been getting extreme pain on my shins. 

I do 5-10 minutes of stetching as well as a 5 minute walk/jog before I start my run.

Does anyone know how I can get rid of this pain? I really need to be running because I am getting ready for the California Highway Patrol acadamy where we will be doing A L O T of running.


----------



## Bagatha (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha...Im a post whore, but yes actually I think I know...

From what I understand, shin splints is caused by an improportionate amount of muscle between your shins and your calves. Much like how some people get back pain if they only work on their stomach and not their back. 

The calves are responsible for the motion of pointing your toe, while the shins bring them back. Standing calf raises will help, or to isolate the shins you will need a partner and a bungie. The partner holds the bungie around the top of your foot for resistance whil you do reps of bringing yout toe from pointed to contracted.

Cant "hurt" to try I guess eh. lol.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 13, 2003)

If/when you do toe raises try to put a board under the balls of your feet. This way you will gain more range of motion to help out with the calves and the front of the shins. Also if your body isn't used to doing up and down movements (such as hills or something) your bound to have muscles aches and stuff.


----------



## cassidy (Jan 13, 2003)

Both of those posts are correct I had the same problem at basic training in the airforce when we were running every day. It did go away after a while though.


----------

